# anyone other than me



## cal1956 (May 5, 2021)

does anyone other than me sharpen their grinder plates and cutter ?
the way i do it is to put a sheet of 1200 grit emery cloth on a  glass/mirror and polish  them before 
doing a large batch of meat


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2021)

There are a few post on sharpening them & a Video





						Sharpen your grinder blade and true the plates
					

I made this video a while back and thought about it today when I sharpened my blade and refaced the plate.   Thought it might be helpful to some others here.  There are 3 videos total that take you through the whole process.   Mods, feel free to remove if I'm breaking any rules...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I've done it like you using a piece of glass to make sure the edges are true
Richie


----------



## smokeymose (May 5, 2021)

I haven't done it yet but I think I'm about due....
I'm missing the glass/mirror reason. To get a flat/stable surface?


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I haven't done it yet but I think I'm about due....
> I'm missing the glass/mirror reason. To get a flat surface?


Dan The glass or mirror is the only thing that is true flat surface
Richie


----------



## cal1956 (May 5, 2021)

i bought my meat grinder from harbor freight for  about $ 69.00 years ago , since then  i have ground well over 2000 lbs. of pork butts with it , i always polish the plates and cutter before starting a big batch and this is why i think it has lasted so long , (  its still going strong  )


----------



## sawhorseray (May 5, 2021)

I got a spare plate and cutter when I bought my 1hp grinder from Cabelas over 15 years ago. I've made hundreds of pounds of sausage and burgers in that time, I've always thrown the entire cutting assembly into the freezer overnight before the grind, and most often the meat that was going got get ground for a couple of hours right before I had to get down to business. The spare plate and cutter are still brand new and in the package, take proper care of your gear and it'll last forever, it you bought good stuff originally. RAY


----------



## old sarge (May 5, 2021)

I haven't had to do any sharpening yet but I have a dedicated blade for each plate. Somewhere I read that it promotes an even wear .  Something about hole size/spacing and lack of blade contact in that area.  I don't know but I bought into it.  Made sense to me at the time.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2021)

Gosh I guess I better sharpen my plates & knife!
Working good now, but I do have a lot of time on my hands, so why not!
A project for tomorrow!!
Al


----------



## cal1956 (May 6, 2021)

when you start grinding meat you will be glad you did  !!
sharp plates and cutter just makes meat go through it better


----------

